# Returning to australia



## dingoatemybaby (Jan 12, 2010)

Well after thirty years and two wives I've had enough and I'm returning to Australia financially I've been cleaned out and don't know any family there anymore anyone have suggestions?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Suggestions on what? Where to move to? 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dingoatemybaby said:


> Well after thirty years and two wives I've had enough and I'm returning to Australia financially I've been cleaned out and don't know any family there anymore anyone have suggestions?


How about starting with some punctuation?
What do you want to hear? That you posted something similar a year or so ago? You are facing a dilemma a lot of expats do not consider when making their initial move to another country. What if it does not work out soon or in the long run? I am sorry to hear that your marriages failed, apparently your business as well. All you can do is start all over. US - AUS where do you see your chances? By the way there is more to the US then Cali.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

dingoatemybaby said:


> Well after thirty years and two wives I've had enough and I'm returning to Australia financially I've been cleaned out and don't know any family there anymore anyone have suggestions?


Your situation looks like a personal problem and not a problem with the US. Seeing as you don't know any family in Australia, what are you going to change by moving there? California is very diverse. Why not try somewhere else in the state, or even another state before moving back to Australia.


----------

